

Slingshot: Enhanced try and throw for Clojure - spooneybarger
https://github.com/scgilardi/slingshot

======
lkrubner
On a related note, Michael Drogalis has done great work developing Dire, which
now works with Slingshot. Slingshot allows for a great deal of information to
be passed along with what would be exception messages, and Dire brings
something like Erlang style supervisor trees to Clojure:

[https://github.com/MichaelDrogalis/dire](https://github.com/MichaelDrogalis/dire)

I do think the combination of Slingshot and Dire gives Clojure something
similar to the condition handling system of Common Lisp. If you don't know
about Common Lisp's condition system, you really should read this:

[http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/beyond-exception-handling-
co...](http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/beyond-exception-handling-conditions-
and-restarts.html)

~~~
arsenerei
Thanks for this. Dire looks like a fantastic addition to the Clojure eco-
system!

